# Import Jeep



## lovejot (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I am living in Melbourne. I want to buy the Mahindra jeep from India. So someone please help me out. How do I get the Mahindra jeep in australia. How much will be cost me?? If jeep's worth is around Rs. 1-2 lakh in india. 
thnx


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

lovejot said:


> Hi, I am living in Melbourne. I want to buy the Mahindra jeep from India. So someone please help me out. How do I get the Mahindra jeep in australia. How much will be cost me?? If jeep's worth is around Rs. 1-2 lakh in india.
> thnx


Well, you should first check out Mahindra Australia dealers and see if they have the model you want.
MAhindra XUV 500

The Mahindra Jeep is made by Chrysler of India. I retired from the automotive industry, and I have imported various vehicles to Australia. To avoid repeating things that have already been discussed, please read the older thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/125792-americans-have-moved-australia-any-advice.html

There is a cool video of one of the vehicles I imported on the link. If you still have questions I can answer.

Cheers,


----------



## lovejot (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks a lot PCRIAL


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

lovejot said:


> thanks a lot PCRIAL


BTW: You can get the same style Jeep already here in Australia.

willys jeep cj6 1968. It was called the Jeep CJ and there are lots of them already here. At the end of WWII, they were made by Willys, Kaizer, Ford, Chevrolet etc...
jeep cj | eBay


----------

